# Possible move to Souda Bay area



## Firewife (Oct 18, 2015)

My husband was offered a position in Souda Bay this week. The government would pay for our move, rent and utilities. 

I'm weighing the pros and cons and would like any information about living in Greece that can be given. I'm extremely nervous as we would be bringing our two young children (2 and 4).

Some of my interest areas are:
Weather
How expensive things are
What the people are like (are they welcoming to outsiders)
Will there be a large language barrier
What kinds of things there are to do (other than travel and beaches)
Are there good gyms (I'm a gym rat)
What areas are nice to live in near Souda Bay
Are there any negative things I should know about Greek life
Any other information that might be useful to a family considering this move

This seems like an amazing opportunity and everyone tells me we would be stupid to turn it down. I'm just incredibly nervous and we have to make a decision quite fast.


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

Firewife said:


> My husband was offered a position in Souda Bay this week. The government would pay for our move, rent and utilities.
> 
> I'm weighing the pros and cons and would like any information about living in Greece that can be given. I'm extremely nervous as we would be bringing our two young children (2 and 4).
> 
> ...


Weather will be lovely,winters,yes they do have but much shorter than the UK,prices are similar to UK but much cheaper fresh food,the salad,veg and fruit are a dream,restaurants much cheaper,the people are lovely,friendly,of cause expats got to be friendly too,you will soon pick up Greek,all the world wants to learn Greek now and you must see it as a fantastic opportunity to learn this lovely language,your children will be teaching you in a few weeks of being here if you put them into an Only Greek speaking play school.Gyms are everywhere in Greece,Crete, with good yearly rates,you will find that the Greek people are non violent,easy laid back,never looking for trouble,you will feel very safe away from some British tourist areas.Even if you only stay a short while you and your children will have gained an amazing experience,you can go Island hopping,your children can become fluent in Greek which will stand them good for their later life.Try not to only spend time with expats,mix with Greeks to learn the mentality here and the language,the language will go in subliminally so dont panic about it,I found that one must actually listen carefully when they are speaking instead to just switch off the ears because you dont understand,the same words keep coming up and as I said your children will help you soon enough,go for it and enjoy the Greek experience,lots of people want to come here but they cant because of not being EU and or no job,so you are lucky,dont think twice,good luck to you.


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

I just wanted to add that at this time of year the weather is very sweet,September.October and into November and on the food front,the sheep and goat yogurt is amazing with just a little honey in it,you will see rural Greek life and Greek traditions and I have seen on line that you can go on mini courses inside a family home to learn how to make Greek food the traditional way.Of course expats have a lot going on,fund-raising events,family days of entertainment,music events,there are well known hiking routes through beautiful terrain,you go as a team for safety.There will probably be canoe clubs to join.


----------

